# Wings



## OGIGA (Jan 20, 2007)

I was just wondering if you prefer using [fruit] flies with or without wings.

1. How much harder is it to handle winged flies vs. flightless flies?

2. Does the mantis prefer wings over no wings? Do winged flies get caught faster?


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2007)

It makes no difference to the mantids. I use the flightless kind that do have wings. It is much easier to handle flightless flies. When they can fly I have to put them in the freezer for about 30 seconds to slow them down. After many generations the flightless ones can start flying again.


----------

